# Kontrollmonitor benutzen - Software?



## VisualFX (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne einen Kontrollmonitor (PAL-Fernseher) für mein Videoschnitt nutzen. DV-IN Cam steht bereit. welche Software (am besten mit Firewirekarte mitgeliefert) bietet sich an? Ist eine Echtzeitausgabe dann am Kontrollmonitor möglich?

Vielen vielen Dank!!!

Gruss

vfx


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Februar 2003)

Hi,

was mir zu dem Thema einfällt kannst du dir hier mal anschauen.

Matrox Parhelia

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## VisualFX (9. Februar 2003)

Danke.

Gibt es eine billigere Lösung? Mit nur einem PC-Monitor? ;-)

Gruss

vfx


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Februar 2003)

Hmmm, sorry. Mir ist keine andere (billigere) Lösung bekannt. Ein reiner TV-Out reicht ja nicht. Da muss schon auch noch ein Plug-In für die Software her, dass das Schnittfenster auf den Monitor bringt.

Ich kann dir nur sagen, mit der Parhelia klappts. Klar, kostet halt ein wenig.

Übrigens, es hindert dich ja keiner dran, nur einen PC-Monitor anzuschliessen. Ob das für Videoschnitt allerdings sinnvoll ist ... naja.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## VisualFX (10. Februar 2003)

Hi,

Meine Überlegung war an der Firewirekarte den Cam mit DV-In anzuschliessen una aus dem Cam ein Kabel (analog) zum Fernseher.

Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob das z. B. mit Premiere funktioniert oder ob es eine (starke) Zeitverzögerung gibt...

Ist sowas sinnvoll?

Gruss

vfx


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Februar 2003)

Da bin ich auch überfragt, weil ich nicht weiss, ob Premiere dann automatisch am DV-Out das Live-Bild des Schnittfensters anbietet.

Die Videoschnittkarte Canopus DV Storm 2 bietet z.B. ein Live-Out am DV-Out und als Analog-Signal an. Da das als besonderes Feature "gefeiert" wird, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das sonst nicht gehen würde. Aber ....

Vielleicht hat das schon jemand anders ausprobiert?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## goela (10. Februar 2003)

Weiss nicht sicher, ob es die Frage beantwortet.

Ich verwende einen Fernseher als Kontrollmonitor und meinen Montior zum Bearbeiten.
Um das Bild und Positionen von Grafiken auf dem Fernseher zu Kontrollieren schliesse ich die Kamera mit der Firewire-Karte an den Computer. Verbinde den SVHS bzw. Composit-Video mit dem Fernseher.
Damit kann ich dann in der Titelleiste die Vorschau auf dem Fernseher kontrollieren.
Das Ganze geht mit Premiere als auch mit ULead Mediastudio - schon getestet.


----------



## brecht (10. Februar 2003)

Meine Empfehlung : DV now AV - kommt mit Adobe Premiere 6.5 firewirekarte Breakoutbox (zum Fernseher anschließen und direkt aus Premiere draufgucken und um auch einen Videorekorder oder DVDplayer anzuschließen) und einer sehr gut ausgedachten Capturesoftware

gibts bei Dazzle und arbeitet bei mir schon lange gut - nur echtzeiteffekte sind glaub ich nicht mit drin


----------



## Gi.Joe (10. Februar 2003)

Wieso nicht die einfache und kostengünstige Lösung nehmen, wie sie goela beschrieben hat.

Was spricht dagegen ? Zeitversetzung ?

Einen minimalen Zeitversatz habe ich auch an meiner SGI Workstation. Arbeite da an Premiere 4.2m ich denke 6.5 hat diese Funktion auch Probier es doch erstma so wie es goela beschrieben hat aus


----------



## VisualFX (11. Februar 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

@goela: Die Idee ist gut: Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich DV easy (oder so) von Electronic Design zulegen, angeblich ünterstützen sie Echtzeitvorschau auf dem Fernseher.

Mit der Echtzeit: Hab einen PIII 800 MHz mit 640 MB RAM, GeForce 2, 80 MB HD, 7200 RPM, müsste doch gehen?

Gruss

vfx


----------



## Gi.Joe (11. Februar 2003)

Hi,

also:

Die Karte, die du dir kaufen möchtest, denke ich, kostet so ca. 150€. Für das Geld gibt es keine Echtzeitfähigkeiten, es handelt sich bei *der* Karte, wenn ich mich nicht irre, um eine einfache CaptureKarte, mit einer LE Version von z.B. Premiere 6.x.

Echtzeitfunktionen, also, du setzt einen effekt ein, klickst auf Play und es wird sofort abgespielt, darfst du erst ab dem zwei bis dreifachen erwarten!!

Doch ich würde dir nicht zu einer Echtzeitkarte raten, die ca. 400€ kostet, da es sich, als Hobbiest, der zwei-dreimal im jahr Urlaubsvideos schneidet, einfach nicht lohnt.

Ich habe mein Schulprojekt an einem 500er celeron mit 256sd ram gearrbeitet, habe trotzdem ne 1 bekommen  Du kannst die beste schnittkarte haben, doch trotzdem dein Publikum zu tode langweilen!

_It's the Artist, not the tool._ 

Ich würde dir raten ne 30€ FireWire karte bei Atelco etc. zu kaufen, dir ne Trial/Demo Version von Adobe zu holen und einfach mal zu schneiden, ob es dir überhaupt spaß macht !!
Das sollte vorraussetzung sein!

Dein Rechner reicht eigentlich zum gelegentlichen videoschneiden eigentlich voll aus.

korrigier mich bitte goela, wenn ich bei der fw-karte falsch lag.

zum 100dertsten mal editiert


----------



## VisualFX (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gi.Joe _
> *als Hobbiest, der zwei-dreimal im jahr Urlaubsvideos schneidet, einfach nicht lohnt.
> *



Danke für die Antworten. 

Hab die Vollversion von Adobe Premiere. Ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir nicht sooo wichtig welche Software mit der Karte mitgeliefert ist, sind eher Spielereien ("Mein erster Film"; Mein erstes Musikvideo",...)

Der Rechner ist langsam, das weiss ich. Aber ich möchte auch keinen DVStorm2 in dem investieren, wenn in einigen Monaten einen grösseren kommt, mit anständiger Hardware und so.

Also, danke nochmal!

Gruss

vfx


----------



## Gi.Joe (13. Februar 2003)

Jo, supi  

was willste denn jetzt machen ?

Wäre der rechner denn so und so fällig gewesen ?

was machste denn noch so alles, wenn du dir Premiere gekauft hast, denke ich mal, das du doch ernsthaft was mit vieoschnitt machen willst, right ?


----------



## VisualFX (15. Februar 2003)

Hi!

Bei mir gehts vor allem um 3D, Animation, Compositing und ... Videoschnitt. Die ersten drei Sachen gehen (noch) auf dem Rechner einigermassen, ich kann zum Glück meine Projekte fertigmachen. Was aber Workflow bei dem Rechner angeht, *räusper* Und das betrifft vor allem der Videoschnitt.

Ich möchte mir keine "richtige" Echtzeitlösung anschaffen, die teurer als der Rechner selbst ist  

Jetzt kommt einfach eine Firewirekarte (DVeasy oder Pinnacle, eher das erste) und das ist es. Mehr komt in die Kiste net rein :-(  

Also, vielen Dank für die Antworten!!!  

Gruss

vfx


----------



## Gi.Joe (15. Februar 2003)

Mhh, versteh dich  hab ich dich ja vor einem teuren Kauf gerettet *juchuu*  

Also rüsteste jetzt PC zuerst auf ?

Achja, eine 30€ teure von Atelco tut es auch  

kein problem


----------



## VisualFX (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gi.Joe _
> *Mhh, versteh dich  hab ich dich ja vor einem teuren Kauf gerettet *juchuu*  *



Ja, so siehts aus 



> _Original geschrieben von Gi.Joe _
> *Also rüsteste jetzt PC zuerst auf ?
> *



Ja, aber ich will es nicht übertreiben. Echtzeitlösung kommt für DEN Rechner nicht in Frage   Aber in den nächsten... in ein paar Monaten... (sowas wie DVStorm2 wahrscheinlich)

Also,

Gruss

vfx


----------

